# NEW



## dellboi (May 6, 2009)

i'm new don't really know wwhat im doing???


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Well your in the right place. Ask many many questions..


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

dellboi said:


> i'm new don't really know wwhat im doing???


um can you be more specific? like you don't know how to use the site?


----------

